# US Amp Ax3000de and Massive Audio QC subwoofers AUCTION ENDS SATURDAY!!



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

US Amp AX3000DE refurbished PCB board, power supplies, resistors and transistors | eBay

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

FYI. The amp sold and 1 of the 15s.

2 left

reason for selling is I am switching to an 18


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

anyone?

make an offer 

THe US AMP IS STILL FOR SALE


ebay winner has a faulty account and never paid


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Dont miss out!


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

No bids yet. Tell your friends or anyone you know. Remember. THis is an A/B amp and a Class D all in one.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Massive Audio Subwoofers QC 15s Dual 2 ohms for sale Car audio 15 inch - YouTube

US Amp AX3000DE Fully restored Car Audio Mono Amplifier For Sale 3000 watts - YouTube


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I had to pull the amp because there seems to be something wrong with it. I will post it once that is all worked out.

The subs are still available! I sold one. And am currently working out a trade for 1 of the others.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

2005-2006 US Amp AX3000DE Factory Refurbished By RE Audio (Class A/B, Class D) | eBay


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


WIlling to sell the amp and sub outside of ebay for less.


----------

